# Croaking Gouramis



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone have any? I'm thinking of getting some. I've been looking around the net a bit for info. Whats your experience with them?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ontariobetta said:


> Anyone have any? I'm thinking of getting some. I've been looking around the net a bit for info. Whats your experience with them?


Keep them like bettas, Minimal current, similar conditions, slightly acidic water, mellow tank, not much scary stuff goin on in there. They can be somewhat mean to other fish sometimes.

They also croak 

Harold can get them easily I'm sure.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Pablo said:


> They also croak


Only if you take them out of the water .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> Only if you take them out of the water .


That too, but they actually do make an audible croaking sound under water, just like loaches click


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool...I've never heard them croaking while in water. Only when I fish them out of the water.

Learn something new everyday .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup..

Bristlenoses sound like a fifty year old emphazemic crack whore when you take them out of the water..

"Hrrrrrrrf' "Hrrrrrrrrf''


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you know that my shovel nose does that too..  it freaked me out LoL

If you find those grouramis i would love to see a photo ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Not much to look at IMO...








theres also the sparkler...

They're the midget gouramis..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Not the prettiest, but I think their kinda cute. Cheap to.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think they are quite pretty... I just love the smaller fish.

Ran made me like that.. LOL


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

now THAT's a spicy gourami-balle

Noble Gourami. As mean as it looks. Coolest gourami everrr...


----------

